# Game 78: Nets @ Pacers--04.13.05



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*vs. *  
*
Wednesday April 13th, 2005
8:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage- WLNY*​​

    

    
Click Picture for Player Profile

The Nets are coming off a victory at home against the Atlantic Division leading Boston Celtics on Saturday and the Pacers are coming off a win on Monday against the Toronto Raptors

*Previous Meetings- Nets Lead Season Series 2-1:*
December 30th, @ NJ, Pacers 96 - Nets 83 
March 20th, @ IND, Nets 94 - Pacers 85 
March 22nd, @ NJ, Nets 98 - Pacers 91 


*Playoff Standings (04.13.05):*
7th- Cavs 40-37
8th- Cavs 39-38
----------------------------------
9th- Nets 38-39 (1 game out)
10th- Magic 35-42 (4 games out)​


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

This game scares me. What the Pacers have done over the last few weeks (9 of 11) without O'Neal is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

schub said:


> This game scares me. What the Pacers have done over the last few weeks (9 of 11) without O'Neal is nothing short of amazing.


 Yeah, that is true. I thought they'd be in big trouble once he went down, but they've been playing great. Reggie has really stepped up.


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

It's not gonna be a walk in the park but I think we'll come out with the win.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

schub said:


> This game scares me. What the Pacers have done over the last few weeks (9 of 11) without O'Neal is nothing short of amazing.


Scares me that it's away...

-Petey


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Pacers win. 98-94.

Baron Davis leads the night in assists.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

:curse: streaming broadcast no longer available for the Pacers' games. LINK


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> Baron Davis leads the night in assists.


Baron Davis...from the warriors?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Baron Davis...from the warriors?


It's for the win Joe Camel's Ucash Contest...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> It's for the win Joe Camel's Ucash Contest...
> 
> -Petey


 ahh, okay.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Link 

Pacers are favored by 3 tonight guys.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

I think the Pacers know that they're in the playoffs ... I think they will llimit Reggie's minutes. Therefore, the Nets will win.

:gopray::gopray::gopray::gopray::gopray::gopray:


----------



## J Pops (Sep 13, 2003)

the nets now have their playoff destiny in their own hands. i can feel it, we're going to take the 8th spot. the pacer are still dangerous even without oneal and artest but i hope that the nets really step up their game to make that run for the 8th spot of the playoffs. i really believe taht the nets players really wnat this and will treat this almost as a playoff game. the key game is aginst the sixers but a W against the pacers would move them within half a game from the sixers. 

96-90 nets get within half a game of the sixer!!!


----------



## J Pops (Sep 13, 2003)

> the nets now have their playoff destiny in their own hands. i can feel it, we're going to take the 8th spot. the pacer are still dangerous even without oneal and artest but i hope that the nets really step up their game to make that run for the 8th spot of the playoffs. i really believe taht the nets players really wnat this and will treat this almost as a playoff game. the key game is aginst the sixers but a W against the pacers would move them within half a game from the sixers.
> 
> 96-90 nets get within half a game of the sixer!!!


as a tie breaker for the 100,000 it'll be jkidd leading the way with the assists


----------



## xavisxavis (Apr 2, 2005)

I REALLY hope the nets win....this game is so cruicial!...


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

faNETicS said:


> I think the Pacers know that they're in the playoffs ... I think they will llimit Reggie's minutes. Therefore, the Nets will win.
> 
> :gopray::gopray::gopray::gopray::gopray::gopray:


They clinch the playoffs if they win tonight, so they certainly have some motivation.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

xavisxavis said:


> I REALLY hope the nets win....this game is so cruicial!...


Every game is... I think I've seen 10 post in each game thread for the past month of how that game is a 'must-win', LOL

-Petey


----------



## xavisxavis (Apr 2, 2005)

schub said:


> They clinch the playoffs if they win tonight, so they certainly have some motivation.


Yeah, thats why I say its important...I mean, a team fighting to be clinching playoffs would be crazy, so we have to be even 'crazier' (in a good way) to beat them...but THEN AGAIN..look at Sonics, they need one win to clinch division, and they haven't won since April 1st...so...


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

i can´t take it. this game, like the other 4, is big. i shouldn´t have read all those articles. :uhoh:

we´ve beat them twice already before, so we know we can do it. i don´t like that it´s in indie either, but we know how to play there.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm gonna guess Nets to win

Nets 98
Pacers 94


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm just happy to see a game thread finally...

Nets 95
Pacers 93

Assists: Brevin Knight


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

We matchup well with them...our key here will be how our big men play. Davis has been playing great basketball for them and I believe Foster just grabs boards for lunch...Krstic, Collins and Robinson have to be on their game.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> We matchup well with them...our key here will be how our big men play. Davis has been playing great basketball for them and I believe Foster just grabs boards for lunch...Krstic, Collins and Robinson have to be on their game.


plus we have to hold off stephen jackson, he stepped up big last time, was their high man. and reggie, well....


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

We have been cruising since Veal entered the starting lineup. Even though the Pacers have been hot recently, in the month of April, our PPG, point differential, and FG% blow theirs away, and we've been similar in terms of rebounding, and slightly better at turnovers and turnover differential. Face, it, we are hot. I think the score will be closer to 106-94.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

God damn me. I forgot to set the vcr this morning. Petey, I'm gonna need your PbP today.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Nets- 98
Pacers- 92

Assist leader: Jason Kidd


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> We have been cruising since Veal entered the starting lineup. Even though the Pacers have been hot recently, in the month of April, our PPG, point differential, and FG% blow theirs away, and we've been similar in terms of rebounding, and slightly better at turnovers and turnover differential. Face, it, we are hot. I think the score will be closer to 106-94.



vc´s going to guard reggie, and veal is going to guard jackson?


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

SeaNet said:


> God damn me. I forgot to set the vcr this morning. Petey, I'm gonna need your PbP today.


I suggest you get one of those TiVo's or ReplayTV's.
And sad to say, Pacers no longer stream radio broadcasts. :curse:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

man we need this but i dont think we will get it i think the pacers will figure out a way to stop vince and if reggie,anthony johnson, and stephen jackson have a good night offensively and if foster,croshere, and davis have a good rebounfing game we won't win no matter how good vince does


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

but we´re hungrier than them, we´re like rabid animals, we just have to go in for the kill. i don´t think we´ll come out flat ( :gopray: ). i think if they stop vince (somewhat unlikely, unless he stops himself), we´ll find another way to get somebody off, like veal or krstic. veal´s our sleeper. i think they´ll throw in zone since they can´t stop vc.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Does anyone have the name of that Indiana sports website where maybe they'll broadcast this game?


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> We matchup well with them...our key here will be how our big men play. Davis has been playing great basketball for them and I believe Foster just grabs boards for lunch...Krstic, Collins and Robinson have to be on their game.


Too bad Freddy Mercury, I mean Jeff Foster, wasn't coming up on free agency. He does rebound like crazy.

Last game I think Kidd guarded Reggie, Vince had Jackson, and Vaughn had AJ. Frank may want to tweak his starting lineup and insert Best instead of Veal. I know this lineup has worked, but I hope he has the forsight to see the match ups call for a change. Kidd on Reggie and VC on Jackson worked. Veal can't guard AJ.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

The key to this game,I think is VC...He has to get to the rim to get their bigs in foul trouble,and if Reggie plays significant minutes,make oldie work HARD 
on defense...Limiting his stamina and possibly making him struggle

With Miller and those bigs out of the way...We can live with Jackson and Johnson scoring the bunch of their points


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> The key to this game,I think is VC...He has to get to the rim to get their bigs in foul trouble,and if Reggie plays significant minutes,make oldie work HARD
> on defense...Limiting his stamina and possibly making him struggle
> 
> With Miller and those bigs out of the way...We can live with Jackson and Johnson scoring the bunch of their points


Shoot!!...forgot S.Jackson will guard VC...my bad


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> With Miller and those bigs out of the way...We can live with Jackson and Johnson scoring the bunch of their points


That plus limiting the Pacer bench from going off. Particularly Croshere and Fred Jones. Jackson, Johnson and that bench is enough to beat us.

I get the feeling this is going to be a very testy game. I hope the refs don't turn it into a free throw contest. I wanna watch a basketball game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

From all indications the defense is gonna be swarming on Vince, the pacers are a very good defensive unit but if the nets step up their defense they can win this


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Nets 95
Pacers 87

Assists: Brevin Knight


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

93-92 Pacers
Knight


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

102
98 
nets win a close one. any news if jefforson will play soon. 
key to the gm-bench
key player kristic/carter


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> any news if jefforson will play soon.


He sees the doctor again on Monday. Probably no news until then.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Atleast I can watch the yankees vs. redsox on two channels and the nets on none.:sigh:


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Atleast I can watch the yankees vs. redsox on two channels and the nets on none.:sigh:


Radio is 1130. Signal here at work is not nearly as good as 660. :\


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Nets- 86
Pacers- 98

Assists- Payton


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

schub said:


> Radio is 1130. Signal here at work is not nearly as good as 660. :\


 I'll try and get it to work. The only radio I have is a clock radio that doesn't work well


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Nets 99
Pacers 97

Assists: JKidd


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

still can't beleive they took this game off tv for wiz and bulls


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

where are my fellow vince fan's


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> where are my fellow vince fan's


 You gonna be around for the game? Petey was crying before saying you'd be away.


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

i wont be able to watch this game either, got big essay due tommorow..adn i gotta start lol :curse: 
ill check up though go NJ!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic is called for traveling on the first play of the game.

Veal is still starting.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad with a travel already?


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> where are my fellow vince fan's


We're right here man


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson with a brick, Kidd rebounds and hits a long 2.

Miller tied the game from the corner off a screen.

2-2.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd knocks one down to start the scoring off.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

turnover for Veal, another basket for Reggie. I don't like seeing him start off hot.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

j kidd and miler hit first 2 of game
anyone think that scalabrine tries and do too much sometimes
miller hits again its gonna be a long night


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller drains it from the other side now, long 2. Kidd whips it to Collins, misses.

Veal is on Johnson, Pollard hits, 6-2 Pacers.

Veal turns the ball over.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Reggie hits 2 straight to start...6-2

pacers


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC threeeeeeeeee! Nets down 6-5


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter for a 3... no VC3!!!

6-5, Pacers.

Kidd has 2 boards already as well.

-Petey


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Veal guarding AJ?

Genious.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with the offensive board off Krstic's miss, and is fouled.

Carter misses the first.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Turnover on beetejuice.

Vince fouled by jackson.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's amazing how effortlessly Carter knocks down 3pters. He makes it look so easy.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

schub said:


> Veal guarding AJ?
> 
> Genious.


Yes, Kidd on Miller, Carter on Jackson.

Carter hits, 6-6.

Carter with another board off 2 attempts by Dale Davis at point blank.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

8:10 to play, Collins was fouled by Pollard, to the line.

Hits the first, and the 2nd.

8-6. Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on pollard, Collins hits both FT's. Nets up 8-6


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Collins hits Fts...nets up 2

8-6


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Collins hits Fts...nets up 2
> 
> 8-6


r u watchin


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> It's amazing how effortlessly Carter knocks down 3pters. He makes it look so easy.


 It's true. And he hits them from so far how...he just throws them up like they're nothing.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Krstic, misses, Pollard with an offensive foul, his #2.

Fred Jones waiting to check in?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pacers wit 3 fouls


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Pollard picks up an offensive foul, out with 2.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow monster block by Collins on Davis...

Krstic to the line.

Pacers have missed their last 6 shots.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Krstic with 2 FTs...
10-6 nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad goes 2 of 2 at the line after being fouled by Croshere


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

8-6 go NETS


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

lol collins isnt in the key for rebounds on foul shots...he was at midcourt


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

collins picks up his first foul


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

now 10-6


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic hits both, he is now 53 points away over the remaining games left away from averaging a 10ppg on the season.

Foul on Collins, Croshuere to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

boston up 6


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Timeout pacers. Nets up 10-6 with 5:57 left in the first.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Oh man, check out the score of the wizards/bulls game. (chandler just got tossed by the way)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jason Kidd for threee!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man this is uncharacteristic of Kidd, how many turnovers does he have


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

13-8, Nets.

Jackson just drains a shot, Veal responds.

All 5 Nets starters have scored.

15-10, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Veal hits a shot, nets up 15-10


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Oh man, check out the score of the wizards/bulls game. (chandler just got tossed by the way)


what for


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Jackson w/ another offensive foul.

#2.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Offensive foul on Jackson, his second. And then a technical. Kidd hits the FT.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson just picked up a "T". Kidd hits, 16-10, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Carter with a 3...
19-10
nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Veal for a stupid play... lucky Croshere's ball rolls out, Carter for a long 3.

19-10, Nets.

Indiana time out.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC threeeeeeeeeee. Time out pacers, nets up 19-10


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince hits a trey but i wanna see him score other ways also


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

boston up 3


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

damn looks like wiz will clinch tonight


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

```
vince hits a trey but i wanna see him score other ways also
```
why, the mans hitting his shots and taken whats giving him. As long as he can diversify his game when shots arent falling, he should be alright


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we cant let nobodys like james jone hit treys


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

James jones with a 3 for the pacers, vince answers with a layin at the other end.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> we cant let nobodys like james jone hit treys


and eddie gill


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Gill hits a 3 for the pacers, vince answers with a layin at the other end.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Gill hits a 3, Kidd to Carter for the layup.

23-16...

Nets.

Foster w/ a loose ball foul.

Kidd to the bench, Best in.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

loose ball foul on jeff foster.

Best in for Kidd.

Nenad hits both from the line.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Krstic with some FTs...
25-16 nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic 4 at the line, 51 points on the season... and he'll average a 10 ppg on the season.

Krstic fouls, sending Gill to the line.

25-18, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

foul on nenad, gill hits both ft's. 

Cliff in for collins, and turns it over. Best steals it back and lays it in.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Gill steals the ball on the inbound, Best steals it back, fast break layup, scores.

Jones with an offensive. Rick C. runs onto the court... LOL

"T"

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> Krstic 4 at the line, 51 points on the season... and he'll average a 10 ppg on the season.
> -Petey



um....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

28-18, Best hits the FT.

Best to Robinson, he drains it. Nets up 12.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff hits one, nets up 12. 30-18


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

have to keep this lead


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

30-18 this is good


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Best misses a long three at the end of the quarter. Nets up 30-18. Nice start.

Vince with 11 so far.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

End of 1st....
30-18 
Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

30-18, Best with a half court 3 that hit the back of the rim to end the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## Nets1524512 (Mar 7, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Best misses a long three at the end of the quarter. Nets up 30-18. Nice start.
> 
> Vince with 11 so far.



VC is tearing up the league..

Best is a very solid backup at the guard

Krstic is tough as nails

Nets D is INTENSE

Good 1st quarter


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

checking in .... sorry late (work as usual)

Wow, 12 point lead !!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Croshere hits, makes it a 10 point game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

foul on foster....they've got a lot of people with 2 already.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

just checking in....

nets doing pretty well!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Austin hits a bucket to start the quarter, Foster with a foul...

Carter misses, Nets still up 10.

Jones hits. Bump from Carter, no call.

Pacers within 8 now.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

up 8


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

cliffy for threee


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Austin hits a bucket to start the quarter, Foster with a foul...
> 
> Carter misses, Nets still up 10.
> 
> ...


he wont get a call from a bump from vince


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, Best to Robinson! 3!!!

Carter called on a foul, Pacers' fans cheer.

33-22, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Foul on Vince, his first

33-22 Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits again. 8 points for him. Nets up 13


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

35-22


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran is in the game, passes to Kidd, hits with his foot on the line again...

35-22, Nets.

Crosheure side of the backboard, Kidd board, pass to Robinson misses.

Gill hits a 3.

35-25, Nets.

We are hitting at a 58% clip.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

anyone notice how cliff shoots he looks funny when he shoots


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

3 for gill...


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Ghee, can't beat the robot.:biggrin: 

37-28 Nets 8:35 to go @ 2nd period


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 3 for gill...


 and again...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

somebody stop gill


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins hits. Gill responds with another 3 off a screen. Gill has 11 points.

37-28, Nets.

Best fouled, going to the line. YES... foul on Gill.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

someone better put a body on gill wasnt he a former net


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Gill is killing us ... good that he got a foul!:curse: 

Who's guarding him ?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

foul on gill.



> 8:16	TV Timeout


Even the play by play is rubbing it in that I can't watch.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

39-28, Best drops both... Jones turn around... good.

39-30. Jones and Gill looking like All-Stars vs. us.

Collins fouled by Jones.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jones and gill are killin us


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Best made both FT.
Back to a double digit lead, 39-28

not so fast ... James with a jumpshot
39-30 Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Best makes 2 from the line.

Foul on James Jones.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW... Gill with another foul, smart smart play by Best.

Best to the line.

39-30. Nets.

Hits the first, Jackson checking in for Gill.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Gill with his 2 PF !!!
Fish more fould from him !:banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

foul on gill, best makes both, up 41-30.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

40-30, Nets.

41-30, Nets. Best hits the 2nd.

7:23 and the Pacers are over the limit in the 2nd already... LOL

Miller over Robinson for a 3.

41-33, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i'm worried because the pacers have come back last two games they have played against ny lost by 1 and tor they won


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

41-30


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Vince with 11 points so far, how does he look out there?


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Best made both FT

41-33 Nets


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I still dont understand why people dont want Best resigned, he seems like a very good backup guard and knows his role too


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey, wth... Carter with an offensive? Jones was moving. Bad call, Carter to the bench.

Veal in.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Reggie hits the 3.

Offensive foul on VC.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Kidd with a 3 !!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd with a three. Back up 11.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

carter only has 2 fouls? why is he going to the bench


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Kidd for three...44-33
nets up 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller w/ a 3, misses, Kidd boards, Kidd hits his 2nd 3. Should have 4... anyway, 44-33, Nets.

Kidd with a fade away, knocked down... Jones misses, Kidd with another rebound, misses a 3...

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

JK with another missed 3 ...
Looks like Pacers is giving him the space.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

11-5-3 for Kidd so far.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> carter only has 2 fouls? why is he going to the bench


It's a very poorly called game, he doesn't want Carter to pick up another foul.

Collins with a board after Johnson's missed 3.

Nets call a Time Out.

44-33, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> I still dont understand why people dont want Best resigned, he seems like a very good backup guard and knows his role too


because it gonna be between him andvaughn we dont want both of them who would you pick


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow, lots of misses ... and lots of defensive rebounds.

rebound by Collins.

Timeout by NJ
44-33 NETS
4:48 to go @ 2nd


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

lots of misses from both teams...time out Nets.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

seems like every nets-pacers game is poorly called


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Vince with 11 points so far, how does he look out there?


Hitting Circus 3s, driving, looking good.

He has killed the Pacers this year. Highest Opp PPG total.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

[wuote]because it gonna be between him andvaughn we dont want both of them who would you pick[/quote] 

I dont see the nets holding on to Buford, Thomas or Jabari next season. There's obviously spots for both Best and Vaugh


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Nets 44-33 Pacers


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Is Krstic getting a lot of plays ?

Looks like Pacers are prepared to deal with him huh ?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Hitting Circus 3s, driving, looking good.
> 
> He has killed the Pacers this year. Highest Opp PPG total.
> 
> -Petey


im glad wouldnt be that way if artest was here


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson with no confidence in his shot... Nets giving him space, he passes up, at the basket, misses, gets the rebound.

Kidd misses.

Best called for a foul.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nets not getting those rebounds ... :curse: :curse: :curse: 

Foul on Best... his first

44-35 Nets 3:31 to go


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

foul on best. Nets up 9


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

for those who have watched pacers play does it seem like jackson is shootin every time he gets the ball


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

OT: good news

milwaukee has jumped ahead of boston!!


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

faNETicS said:


> Is Krstic getting a lot of plays ?
> 
> Looks like Pacers are prepared to deal with him huh ?


He is on the bench from the start of 2 quarter..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

44-35, Nets.

Veal misses, out of bounds on the Pacers...

OMG

Kidd hits... while he was fouled in the AIR.

46-35, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits. 13-6-3 for him. Nets up 11.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> for those who have watched pacers play does it seem like jackson is shootin every time he gets the ball


No, he is actually scared to shoot, but his team isn't helping him.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nets needs VC's fressh legs in the 3rd period .... they should make a run on third and take the game early away from the Pacers.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd misses the FT, loose ball foul on cliffy.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd misses on the FT, Robinson over the back.

Veal steals, to Kidd, misses the fast break layup... He has to dunk those.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Davis fouls Kidd.

Kidd at the line...

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Foul on D.Davis, his second
Still 46-35


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Dale Davis picks up his second foul...a lot of their players with the two. Would be nice to see a couple pick up a third before the half.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter should be really fresh for the next half.

Kidd misses the 2nd?

47-35, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

WTF?
Nets can't rebound :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, that was ugly... Miller leans in, no calls, rebounds, leans in, no call, Davis with the board, Nets block, Davis goes up, fouled.

Miller with a T, Best misses the FT.

How bad, there WAS 4 fouls and 1 is called.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Technical foul on dale davis


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits again...16 points for him now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Robinson to Kidd for a turnaround, couldn't even see the basket fadeaway... buzzer beater... it's good.

Krstic in for Collins.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

49-35


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

49-35 Nets

foul on Best, his 2nd

41.0 sec to go


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Gotta stop giving up all these offensive rebounds...8 so far.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

49-35, Johnson at the line.

1 of 2.

Nets up 13, 49-36.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nets got to work on that rebound ... lots of missed opportunities down there.


49-38 6 to go


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd misses, Johnson to Croshere, and hits.

49-38, Nets.

End of the half...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Going into the half up 11 points. Not bad at all.

16-6-3 for Kidd, a very nice half.

11 for Vince, with pretty much no second quarter action.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

49-38 at the half.

Not bad at all. They just need to control the boards, and the game is for them to keep.

I wish a big push by the Nets early on the 3rd. VC and Krstic needs to step up.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Looks like Frank will keep this starting 5: JK, VC, BS, JC, and NK

A winning combination ? We're really big at the frontcourt, and a dynamic backcourt.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

faNETicS said:


> Looks like Frank will keep this starting 5: JK, VC, BS, JC, and NK
> 
> A winning combination ? We're really big at the frontcourt, and a dynamic backcourt.


 Its working so far...and as they say, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i cant beleive were up really miller 3-9 jackson 2-10 carter 4-6 hope he doesnt go cold in the second half bucks up 1 at half


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

hmm, just checking in, why has carter only played 11 mins???
hes shooting 4-6, only 1 foul, no TO, so why all the benchtime


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Not bad at all i m pretty sure that Nets will win this one if they keep playing like this!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Its working so far...and as they say, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


Yeah, we need this to beat the Heat !!!
And we still have Cliffy and J.Smith for additional fouls.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

NJ+VC said:


> hmm, just checking in, why has carter only played 11 mins???
> hes shooting 4-6, only 1 foul, no TO, so why all the benchtime


 He's got 2 fouls.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Foul situation:
Carter, Collins, Krstic, and Best with 2 fouls
S. Jackson, Pollard, D.Davis, Gill, Jones, and Foster with 2


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Greg Anthony on ESPN just said Vince is probably the best offensive player in the league right now


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

ooo 2 foulss, thanks alot :angel: 
up 11 is goood, but how's eddie gill lightin us up FG 3/3. 3 pointers 2/2 FT 2/2 11 points


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

faNETicS said:


> Foul situation:
> Pollard, D.Davis, and Foster with 2


Good to see their bigs on the verge of some foul trouble. Would be nice if the Nets could take advantage of that in the second half.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Greg Anthony on ESPN just said Vince is probably the best offensive player in the league right now



Was it painful for him to say it after bashing Vince so ruthlessly??


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

OK guys ... we're running behind. Just 200+ posts so far.Guests, join and enjoy the fun! :banana:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Good to see their bigs on the verge of some foul trouble. Would be nice if the Nets could take advantage of that in the second half.


Pacers feeling the lost of O'Neil ... they struggle when playing against teams with quality bigs.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

An early rebound by Krstic. Only his 2nd.
wasted by VC :curse:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince 0-1 in 2nd half so far


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Both teams starting off the second half with some misses. Croshere finalls hits a three for the first bucket.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

2nd half underway


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

austin for 3


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Carter hit with his 3rd


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

3rd foul on vince. Not good at all.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Crap, VC picke up his 3rd PF.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince 0-2 i was afraid of this


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Lead down to 6

49-43 still Nets, 10:to go


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i expect a comeback


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad hits, 6 points for him.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

After 5 straight ponts from Indy

Krstic with a lay up

51-43 nets


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Go Curly !!!
Nenad with 6 points


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Need to stop the offensive rebounds...


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

dam Offensive rebounds :curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Veal with the layin after the offensive rebound. 4 poitns and 6 rebounds for him.

Collins picks up number 3.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Biggies doing the work for the Nets .... yeah baby, attack them down low!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sorry, back, Nets up 53-47, 9 to play in the quarter.

Carter fouled hard.

Carter on the ground.

Flangrant called.

-Petey


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

curly misses, veal with the O and putback


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Pacers employing the same strategy ... could be a tragedy.
Can be ugly at the end game when everybody is in foul trouble.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Flagrant foul on Croshere...what happened?


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Croshere gets hit with a flagrant


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

+6


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter hits, misses the 2nd.

Croshere just went to check on him, Carlise went over to Frank to say it wasn't intentional.

Carter is grabbing at his right elbow.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Vince! you can't miss those freebies ????


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Carter hit 1 of 2


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jackson makes a three...4 point game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson with a corner 3, Nets call time out... Nets only up 4 now.

54-50, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Crap, down to 4 ... 54-40, with stil 8:19 to go

NJ with a timeout


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i knew it i knew pacers would come back i just knew it vince was gonna go cold i could feel it


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

nets gotta go back to kidd, no shots in 2nd half


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Vince and Collins with 3 fouls. I'm not liking this ....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

12-5 to start the quarter for the Pacers... hey look Ratner is in the stands.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince 0-3


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

54-52
after an AJ jumpshot


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson to Johnson, hits for 2, Nets up only 2 now.

Carter's pass was picked off by Miller.

Rebound by Carter.

Miller another steal. Miller drains a long 2.

Tied game.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

2 point game now....booooo


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

D R I V E ....v I N C E !!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter guarded by Miller, goes to the hole, hits, Nets up 2.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pacers are gonna win


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

and the pacers take the lead.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

and VC and JK with turnovers ...... aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh

VC with a layup. lead is back
56-55


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

D R I V E M O R E V I N C E


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Veal with a foul, loose ball foul, teams #3.

56-54, Nets.

Jackson with a horrid shot.

5+ to play in the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

56-54

5:40 left


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

offensive rebound by Nenad, fouled by Croshere


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Croshere with a foul, his 3rd !


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic at the line for 2 off the offensive board.

Misses the first... hits the 2nd??

Yes, Krstic with 7 points now. Only need 48 more to finish at double digits ppg over the year.

Miller hits and is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Curly 1 of 2 from the line

57-56 after a miller jump shot

foulon cliffy, his 2nd


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad goes 1 of 2, 7 points for him.

Reggie hits and fouled...a chance to tie it up..and he does. 57-57


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

57-57, Miller hit, tied game.

Carter is fouled, Miller w/ the foul. His first, 3rd team.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Miller with a foul, what happened ? his first though


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

im not really liking this game  
tied


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson drives, foul on Krstic...

Going to the line.

Hits the first, Pacers w/ the lead.

Hits the 2nd.

Krstic has 3 now.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad picks up foul number 3...jackson hits both from the line. Pacers lead again.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Crap, Curly with his 3rd PF

Pacers got the lead
59-57


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

go go Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Johnson hits Kidd, Kidd to the line for 2.

Hits the first, hits the 2nd.

Tied game.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

someone has to step up for the nets


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

It's about time J! Make those freakin FT's !!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits 2 FT's, ties it up.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter out frank better be planning on playin him the whole 4th


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

OK, Kidd taking over now .... 20 pts.
Lead back 61-59


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Carter tipped a long Miller miss, Kidd with a long layup. 

Veal was just called for a "t"?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd lays it in, time out indy. Nets up 61-59.

Kidd with 20-7-3.

Technical foul on Veal...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> carter out frank better be planning on playin him the whole 4th


I think he's really really hurt.

2 TO in a row, not in it mentally right now at least.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what is veal doin he isnt good enouogh to pick up t's


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

What's the T for ?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vinsanity is struggling...thank god we have jason kidd


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

tipped a long miller misss? scored in his own net?


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

61-60 Nets
Jax with a missed

3 to go


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Jackson really is scared to shot, passes up a 3, takes 2 steps in, misses badly, loose ball.

Kidd and Foster jumping LOL.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> what is veal doin he isnt good enouogh to pick up t's


uh oh...here we go again..

if we lose this game (which we won't) please don't blame it on veal


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

NJ+VC said:


> tipped a long miller misss? scored in his own net?


huh?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Kidd doesn't jump and runs for the steal.

Violation.

Jackson crashed into Krstic, no call either way.

-Petey


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

11-3 pacers in Offensive rebounds


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

faNETicS said:


> What's the T for ?


Trash talking with Miller.

Johnson hits a 3, Kidd gets fouled.

Need both to tie.

-Petey


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

AJ for 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd has 22.

Hits both, tied, I hope Carter is ok.

Krstic picks up a foul, #4.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits 2 FT's....he's single handedly keeping the team in it.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

63-61 Pacers
Foul on Croshere, his 4th !!!!

Kidd made FT's

63-63 2:55 to go


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

aaaarrrgggghhhh Curly with his 4th PF


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

foul on nenad, his 4th. Fred jones goes 1 of 2 from the line.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins in for Krstic.

Jones hits 1 of 2.

Kidd to Carter on a lob... Nets up 1.

K, maybe he is ok.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

VC with a dunk! About time !!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince with teh dunk, nets up 1.


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

pacers with 3 more assists, 5 more rebounds, 16 more shots(only 3 more makes), made 3 more 3pointers, 6 more steals, 4 less turnovers.....WOW lucky were doubling them in trips to the line :biggrin:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

lets go nets!! good time to pull away here


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

there bench is killin us


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jones to James Jones hit a 3, has 10 in the game...

Nets down 2, 67-65,

Carter ties the game now.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

James jones with a 3, vince hits a jumper to tie it up.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd rebounds, off glass, no.

Carter was hit in the mouth.

Jackson finally hits...

69-67, Pacers.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG... Carter picks of Johnson at mid court, 3... back rim.

Nets down 2, 69-67.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

End of the third. Nets down 69-67. The third quarter troubles return.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince 3-8 in period


----------



## michael90002002 (Apr 14, 2005)

Vince is heating up now. I predict he will finish with 32 points and a win.


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

Why did we stop driving to the hoop?

We are settling for bad jump shots.

And where the hell is our defense?


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

alrighty boys, wutchu guys thinks, we get the W?
i think if we win were bound for the playoffs


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

michael90002002 said:


> Vince is heating up now. I predict he will finish with 32 points and a win.


maybe 32 but i doubt a win
hey petey how was the dunk


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

michael90002002 said:


> Vince is heating up now. I predict he will finish with 32 points and a win.


Welcome to the board buddy, sure you'll love it here.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

All or nothing now in 4 quarter


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> maybe 32 but i doubt a win
> hey petey how was the dunk


geez, we're just down by two.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Back to square 1. 69 all.

Veal with a foul.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Best hits, breaks down their "D". Nets ties it.

Jackson at the line.

Hits.

Pacers up 1.

Misses...

-Petey


----------



## michael90002002 (Apr 14, 2005)

Someone besides VC and JK has to step it up, in order for them to win tonight. Or VC has to do what he did to the Celtics.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

michael90002002 said:


> Vince is heating up now. I predict he will finish with 32 points and a win.


 Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Robinson at the line, misses the first, and the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliffy misses both FTs


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Come on Cliff, gotta hit those FTs'


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Foul situation:
*Nets*
Krstic - 4
Carter, Collins - 3
Best, Robinson, Scalabrine - 2

*Pacers*
Croshere - 4
Gill - 3
Jackson, Jones, Foster, Pollard, Davis - 2


----------



## michael90002002 (Apr 14, 2005)

Petey said:


> Welcome to the board buddy, sure you'll love it here.
> 
> -Petey


Thanks bro, this is my favorite message board.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson hits a triple, Nets down 4.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

3 by jackson...nets down 4.


----------



## VinceIsLoco (Apr 12, 2005)

I hate Stephen J. GRRRR.

And then a turnover.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd and Miller back in, Carter out.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pacers wanted this more


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Come on guys, we can't afford a tornover when w're down .:curse: :curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

collins pick up number 4.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

anyone still have hope


----------



## VinceIsLoco (Apr 12, 2005)

This isn't over.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Fred jones makes two FTs, Cliff hits a jumper...still a 4 point game.


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

man this is gonna be heartbreaking if we lose, seriosuly


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jones hits both, Kidd to Robinson hits, Pacers up 4. Miller misses a 3, Kidd has 10 boards... Kidd puts back after he was blocked.

Foster is gimmpy now.

Nets down 2.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

75-73
Pacers
8:30 to go


----------



## VinceIsLoco (Apr 12, 2005)

...not with J-Kidd.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If nets win this game, it is simply cuz of a man named Jason Kidd


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow Kidd to Veal, Veal drives around 3 guys and is fouled to the line after the tv time out.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

get vince in already...what is wrong with lawrence frank


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd wit hthe lay in. 2 point game.

Kidd steals it and then there is a foul by eddie gill.

Kidd with 24-11-5. He's not going to give up.


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

god i love kidd lol, 11 boards guys got heart


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

wonder what's wrong with vince think his break was to long 3 days
boston tied with bucks


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> If nets win this game, it is simply cuz of a man named Jason Kidd


 :yes: He's putting this team on his back.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Veal misses the 2nd... in and out.

Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

Frank gotta get carter back in, but i think carter shouldnt be first option now, gotta keep getting it to kidd, carter gotta drive and kick to the open man


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow... wth. Croshere drives hits.

Carter holding his arm.

Best called for traveling.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nets down by 3
77-74
7:30 to go


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> :yes: He's putting this team on his back.


thats what stars do
best give it up


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd around Collins, hits, 77-76, Pacers.

Kidd wants this game.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits, 1 point game.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Kidd with a jumpshot (26 pts)
77-76 down 1


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Best... in and out, no call... OMG

How horrid.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I really hope Vince isnt injured


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Carter is giving up the ball too much. Seems tentative.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Kidd around Collins, hits, 77-76, Pacers.
> 
> Kidd wants this game.
> 
> -Petey


hope he gets it its nice to see him have a good game while carter is struggling


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Offensive foul on the Pacers, Carter is afraid to shot.

He has an open basket, but passes to Best in the post?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

schub said:


> Carter is giving up the ball too much. Seems tentative.


i dont care as long as we win


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

NJ Timeout
Still down by 1
77-76

5:30 to go


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> hope he gets it its nice to see him have a good game while carter is struggling


I think Carter is hurt... as I said they and running plays for him, and giving up the ball to him now.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> i dont care as long as we win


Your a funny dude, keep up the good work


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Offensive foul on the Pacers, Carter is afraid to shot.
> 
> He has an open basket, but passes to Best in the post?
> 
> -Petey


yeah something is wrong


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm HERE!!

and a Carter shot...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter, Carter hits.

Nets up 1, Carter saves it, Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Lead back after a Vince jumper!
78-77


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Is Carter forcing the shots ?


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Collins going to the line...man I'm nervous as hell!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Damn... Kidd with another bound.

Kidd to Collins, Croshere with the blocking foul. Collins to the line.

We need both big guy!

-Petey


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

How are you guys getting this, on the radio?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince hits, nets up one.

Croshere misses, kidd gets 13th rebound, shooting foul on Croshere.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> > i dont care as long as we win
> 
> 
> Your a funny dude, keep up the good work


all that stuff i said was earlier i want us to get to the playoffs


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

yay carter with the shot, block on jones, and rebound


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

faNETicS said:


> Is Carter forcing the shots ?


No, he's not shooting much.

Ah, Hits the first, Collins w/ lane violation.

Nets up 2.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont think Vince is playing terribly, he is shooting at 50% from the field, just not dominating like he usually does


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Croshere with his 5th foul

Collins made a FT
79-77 Nets

a violation ???


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

colins hits the first...and then a lane violation....:sigh:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

plain crap ... we can't afford that !


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

giving up 10 offensive rebounds is killer...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Croshere bricks another 3, he gets Veal gets the bound over Davis...

Veal w/ a shot clock violation.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Ok, score on this possession guys


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

another O rebound for pacers


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

24 second violation on veal.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

24 sec violation
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

LMAO!!! RED HEAD!!! with the VICIOUS! BLOCK!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Score, and get stops .... SIMPLE! :biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG...

Croshere drives, misses, Davis puts it up.

HUGE block by Veal, Kidd goes down, layup in and out, Best with the board.

Foul on Croshere...

Best to the line.

Hits the first, Nets up 3.

-Petey


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Veal: Get that **** outta here!!!

Man, this game is tense.


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

pacers shooting 26/71----36%
nets 26/57---46%


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

shooting foul on Croshere.

What a stat line by kidd. 26-14-6

Best hits both. Nets up 81-77.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Best hits both... Best has 11 of the bench.

Robinson called on foul on Jackson, Nets 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how many fouls do we have to give


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on cliff, timeout pacers.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

I like the move of going to Robinson here up 4. Need stops like flowers need the sun.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

we have 3 team fouls right now


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

wow...21 guests viewing...sign up people! Join in the fun!


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

man I cant belive this.... we might actually make it... cmon!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Foul on cliff, timeout pacers.


was it a non shooting affair
kristic is either sick or he did something wrong in practice


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Johnson with a missed 3.

OMG.

They just chanced the call. Foul on Collins.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nets need to give the ball back down to Nenad.
And of course, the stops !!!


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

wow. Kidd is the ****ing man.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> was it a non shooting affair


Yeah. Collins just picked up his 5th foul though.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Use the clock guys !!!
Kidd with 2 !!!


Nets up by 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG, Kidd gets the steal... loose ball, Kidd gets it, drives and hits.

Miller a 3, and fouled, chance for 4... 83-80, Miller to the line... NO!

-Petey


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

yea the guests need to sign up, i was one of you a month or two ago :angel: 
this board is serisouly fun :banana:


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

what a ****ing flop!!!

he stuck his leg out.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Those crappy fouls ........ oh well.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hits, damnit... he is so clutch.

Nets up 2, 83-81.

Kidd drives, fouled... Kidd shooting 2.

-Petey


----------



## VinceIsLoco (Apr 12, 2005)

I Love You Jason. Come On Man.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Reggie with the 4 point play...

Shooting foul on anthoyn johnson.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

yea schub that was soooo gay...wouldn't have hit him if he didn't kick his leg out...best ever at doin that...


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

wow miller is really clutch


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

NJ+VC said:


> yea the guests need to sign up, i was one of you a month or two ago :angel:
> this board is serisouly fun :banana:


Yeah, I was too ... 2 months ago. It's fun, no regrets signing up.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kidd sure doesnt play like he wants out of the nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd hits the 1st, misses the 2nd.

84-81. Nets.

Miller hits a 2 to tie...

Clutch... DAMN HIM!

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

There he go...Reggie again...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits 1 FT. 29 points, 14 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals.

Reggie ties it with a three.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

make those freakin' freebies!:curse: 

Still tied at 84


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

wow Jim Jones...*dies*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

mother****in james jones.


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

****tyyyyy, 7 points in 2 trips down the floor for pacers


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

NO NO NO... Jones with a 3... after a Carter miss on a drive.

87-84.

Changed to a 2.

86-84.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

not good...


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Holy stool!
Now we're down by 2.

86-84

NJ timeout


----------



## VinceIsLoco (Apr 12, 2005)

I think J-Kidd needs to get inside again. It seems (from hearing) that he's having success doing so and at least getting fouled.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

timout nets...down 2 with a minute and ten seconds left.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Man, what is with Carter tonight?


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

not good


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

im gonna cry lol  
9-1 run for pacers, up 2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

1:12 left, Carter to Kidd, Carter around the screen... Kidd losses the ball.

-Petey


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

Petey said:


> 1:12 left, Carter to Kidd, Carter around the screen... Kidd losses the ball.
> 
> -Petey


NOOOOOOOOoooOO


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd... with the board, Carter drives, passes to Robinson, in and out.

Nets need to foul...

-Petey


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Had a great defensive possession. Had a great shot. Robinson just couldn't hit it.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nets lose with cliff takin last shot


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

aaarrrggghhhh, they don't have to make a 3 ?????


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

F*CK WE had this, up 6 with 2:35 left now this :curse:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Johnson misses the first, Pacers up 2 only...

Hits the 2nd, Nets time out.

Nets down 3. 17.8 on the clock.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

dammittttttttttt ....this cant happenn


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Lots of time. Get Carter going to the basket. Don't shoot a 3 here unless it's wiiiiiiiiiiide open.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

3 point game with 17 seconds left.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

faNETicS said:


> aaarrrggghhhh, they don't have to make a 3 ?????


if we dont take it now i think we will lose


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Now we're forced to make a 3.
Make a good play ..... *PLEASE ????? !!!!*


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

crosses fingers


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

Every time Kidd got the rebound and ran...no Nets in front of him.

I'm really missing Kittles right now


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow... in 4 seconds Carter banks it, Nets down 1.

Jones was fouled.

-Petey


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

CARTER FOR THREEEE! and fouled, miller gets T'd up, carter hits both FT 5 point play nets up 2!

*wakes up*


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

who should take the last shoot?


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Nice basket. Nice denial of Miller.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

yes Carter with the easy 2...

down two now...Jim Jones???...down 3...


----------



## Alamo Girl (Apr 14, 2005)

I am all scared now.

Please please pull out a win.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hits the 1st... hits the 2nd.

Nets have to call time out down 3, no time outs left.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

NJ+VC said:


> CARTER FOR THREEEE! and fouled, miller gets T'd up, carter hits both FT 5 point play nets up 2!
> 
> *wakes up*


Funny .... but .... aarrggghh


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

No timeouts left. Probably need to take the 3 this time.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

now we need the 3 come on vince dont dissapoint


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

gotta hit the 3 now


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Alamo Girl said:


> I am all scared now.
> 
> Please please pull out a win.


Welcome to the board... Sure you'll love it here.

-Petey


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Alamo Girl said:


> I am all scared now.
> 
> Please please pull out a win.


Doesn't look good, but welcome to the board.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

%$%#@^@#^@&^*&^$&


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd misses the 3, Davis got the board, and is fouled.

Nets will have 8.6... 

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

****.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow... he hits the 1st, damnit.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why let kidd take the 3 he is like 0-who knows on potential game winners this year
net lose dissapointing


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Done ... I'm out of here....

got to go, bye guys!


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

kiss it goodbye folks...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Alamo Girl said:


> I am all scared now.
> 
> Please please pull out a win.



Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Misses the 2nd.

Nets lose... 90-86.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

so much for destiny....****


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

crap. Damn. Hell.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> why let kidd take the 3 he is like 0-who knows on potential game winners this year
> net lose dissapointing


He was carrying the team all game, he should have taken it.

Carter even missed badly on that last shot.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

there goes our playoff chances 
wow when was the last time we had a 3rd quarter letdown


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

who do the sixers play next


----------



## VinceIsLoco (Apr 12, 2005)

Well that sure blows.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

sixers play heat next.


----------



## dk92487 (Jan 1, 2005)

is there any chance for the playoffs anymore?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> He was carrying the team all game, he should have taken it.
> 
> Carter even missed badly on that last shot.
> 
> -Petey


sorry petey but i disagree carter had to rush his shot kidd is not a big time shooter and nothing anyone says can make me change it damn and the playoffs were so close im bein honest if we want to make it we have to win last 4 and cavs and sixers have to lose the rest and boston wins so they need 3 more to clinch


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

dk92487 said:


> is there any chance for the playoffs anymore?


None. We were just mathematically eliminated.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

dk92487 said:


> is there any chance for the playoffs anymore?


Yes.

-Petey


----------



## Alamo Girl (Apr 14, 2005)

*breath in, breath out*

I wish I could say.. it's only one stupid meaningless game....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vincanity15311 said:


> who do the sixers play next


Nets have:
4/15	@ Toronto

Sixers have:
4/14 vs. Heat


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

dk92487 said:


> is there any chance for the playoffs anymore?


absolutely. if philly loses to miami, the Nets control their own destiny again.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Alamo Girl said:


> *breath in, breath out*
> 
> I wish I could say.. it's only one stupid meaningless game....


youre from vco wasup this is skywalker


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Jump shot - clang. Jump shot - clang. Jump shot - clang. Jump shot - clang. AAarrrrrrgggggggghhhhhh!!!!


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

:dead:


----------



## dk92487 (Jan 1, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> None. We were just mathematically eliminated.


is that a fact?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

dk92487 said:


> is there any chance for the playoffs anymore?


 yeah...that game against the sixers is going to be a huge huge huge game.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

dk92487 said:


> is that a fact?


no thats not true
sixers can still lose 40 games and we can still win 42


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

dk92487 said:


> is that a fact?


 Nope.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

dk92487 said:


> is that a fact?


Not at all. Dumpy was just misbehaving out of frustration.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

dk92487 said:


> is that a fact?


what do you think?


----------



## Alamo Girl (Apr 14, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Welcome to the boards.


Thanks. :biggrin: 

Spurs fan living in Toronto. Nets were always my Eastern team since I loved watching Kidd with Kmart, Rodney Rogers and Kittles. The connection deepens with the trade of Vince Carter.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I'm not looking forward to Kidds post game comments....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Alamo Girl said:


> Thanks. :biggrin:
> 
> Spurs fan living in Toronto. Nets were always my Eastern team since I loved watching Kidd with Kmart, *Rodney Rogers* and Kittles. The connection deepens with the trade of Vince Carter.


Haha, everyone loves Rodney Rogers!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

hahaha, its true. Rodney Rogers is forever a Net in our hearts.


----------



## Alamo Girl (Apr 14, 2005)

Rodney rules. 

He was the Mask Man before Rip and Lebron all tried to follow.

:yes: 

I actually got this site from a Nets fan who used to post at Spurs Report.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Alamo Girl said:


> Rodney rules.
> 
> He was the Mask Man before Rip and Lebron all tried to follow.
> 
> ...


Awesome, if you know any other Nets fan, feel free to invite them.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

I guess the 13th is a bad day for the Nets.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

By the way ... there won't be any highlights clip for this game. Sorry.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Alamo Girl said:


> He was the Mask Man before Rip and Lebron all tried to follow.


Now if only they'd follow him to the krispy kreme...might make it a little easier to pick up some wins against the pistons and cavs.


----------

